# how about another 'critique my 3's' thread



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

*how about another 'critique my 3's' thread UPDATE*

I know you are all sick of 'help me with 360s' threads but this one has videos and everybody loves videos! especially in slow-motion.

first one i did a better 3, but the vid is not as good (make sure to watch in 720p!):

YouTube - CIMG0929

second one is in slow-motion. i know i reverted the landing pretty bad. i think i scrubbed too much speed at the lip and got my rotation started before i left the jump.

YouTube - CIMG0934

i know it's a small jump and i do wanna go bigger because i am comfortable going off 15-20 ft jumps but the next one up is a rather large looking 35 footer...


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

My only critique (not an instructor so I'm not a pro at this) is to not carve so much 50 feet out from the lip. If you start closer, go straight, then carve for torque that's a better alternative. If you focus too much on your speed and all of that, you loose focus on what's at task. You have nice form to generate torque but carve wayyy to much before needed. 

It is also extremely natural to start spinning before we take off of the lip. If you watch the free Snowboard Addiction videos they go way into those kinds of things. 

If you're just starting your spins you're starting out good, you even threw a grab in. Keep working on it, soon you'll be throwing 3's like turning. Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah i know the vid shows i am carving in a fair bit and therefore losing a fair bit of speed. i think i'm trying too hard to set up a perfect 'platform' like in the snowboard addiction videos.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah I would say waaaay too much of a carve and not enough distance on the spin, but you do have good style because you're not jerking the 3 around and you're keeping it one fluid motion. I'd suggest making your entry a little more straight by doing some front 180s and try to get further down the landing by coming in with more speed. Then use that same speed when throwing a 360...and instead of looking between your feet for the landing, which is forcing your head to come around too early, look at the knuckle, back up hill while you land, this will stop you from reverting. Once you land and start down the hill then turn your head in the direction you are going.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

If you look at the tape at about 9 second mark. You are at the transition and you are already turned 45 degrees approx. I think you need to start your set-up turn a little later so you are farther up the lip and shooting off straight. I think this will also give you the spin and smooth landing without over rotating.

NICE blind landing too :thumbsup:


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

went out again today to a different mountain and tried some 3s in the park there. i was feeling it today and really trying to minimize my carves in. this was actually not one of my greatest ones but the camera man wasn't too adept at filmography...

YouTube - FS 360 day 2

my landing was a bit awkward. i had a couple that i stomped on the toe edge and rode away completely straight.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

Bend your knees ! That second takeoff is like super straight legged on the takeoff.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking good Ryan! As Extremo and Wolf said, tone down the carve a bit and use spotting the landings to slow down the spin.

You can also, find these tips here:
Snowboard Addiction


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Breckenridge said:


> Bend your knees ! That second takeoff is like super straight legged on the takeoff.


that was my pop off the lip. i compress and then when i get to the lip i pop up straightening my legs and then sucking them back up for the rotation. do you think i'm popping off too early?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Take this with a grain of salt cause I don't know jack about park. 

My observation is that on the landing you are breaking at the waist and not bending your knees to absorb the landing. Arms kinda seem like they are flailing excessively during landing as well.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

cifex said:


> Take this with a grain of salt cause I don't know jack about park.
> 
> My observation is that on the landing you are breaking at the waist and not bending your knees to absorb the landing. Arms kinda seem like they are flailing excessively during landing as well.


good observation! i am working on that. i think i'm too off balance when i land causing my upper body to lean forward instead of absorbing the landing straight up and down with my knees.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Your 270 looked good.

edit: before I get called an asshole; just busting your chops since all the advice has been given already.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

It's hard to see the lip of the jump in those conditions. But if you look at 7 seconds, your board is parallel to the lip of the jump before you even leave the jump. You are starting your spin way to early.
Also look at 9 second, your right arm completely stops rotating. Hence slowing down your full rotation.
You may want to try and "pre-load" your arms to help swing them around, it seems like you have NO rotation of the arms, just your waist

But coming along, way better than I can do


----------

